# URGENT; Windows has encountered a problem...



## Bdzer103 (Jan 17, 2011)

Windows has encountered a problem communicating with a device connected
to your computer. 

This error can be caused by unplugging a removable storage device such as an external USB drive while the device is in use, or by faulty hardware such as a hard drive or CD-ROM drive that is failing.

Make sure any removable storage is properly connected and then restart your computer.


File: \windows\system32\boot\winload.exe

Status: 0xc00000e9

Info: An unexpected i/o error has occurred 

I just bought a new hard drive for my HP computer as well as freshly ordered recovery/installation disks for Windows 7. I just put installed the hard drive into my computer and so I turn it on, place the first disk in and it'll say "Windows is loading files from the disk" then when its finished it'll jump to this error. The first time i loaded the CD, the CD fully loaded through but then it wasn't really loading well so I turned it off and tried again. The CD's are brand new, clean as well as the hard drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First check all of your cables. Make sure they are plugged into the drive tightly and they are plugged tightly into the motherboard. Then boot into the Setup (bios) make sure the HDD is being recognized and is in the right port (i.e.) *Drive 0*. While there check the boot order and make sure CD/DVD rom drive is *first* boot device and *Drive 0* is 2nd etc. If you started an install and quit it in the middle then there are files on the new HDD that might be keeping it from running the install. So, make a boot disc from the ISO image for Killdisk with IMGBurn boot off of the Killdisk and do a low level format. After that is complete boot off of the Windows 7 DVD to install Windows.


----------



## Bdzer103 (Jan 17, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> First check all of your cables. Make sure they are plugged into the drive tightly and they are plugged tightly into the motherboard. Then boot into the Setup (bios) make sure the HDD is being recognized and is in the right port (i.e.) *Drive 0*. While there check the boot order and make sure CD/DVD rom drive is *first* boot device and *Drive 0* is 2nd etc. If you started an install and quit it in the middle then there are files on the new HDD that might be keeping it from running the install. So, make a boot disc from the ISO image for Killdisk with IMGBurn boot off of the Killdisk and do a low level format. After that is complete boot off of the Windows 7 DVD to install Windows.


That seems like it may have been the problem even though nothing was actually installed, just the disk loaded up. I'll try that though. My new hard drive is detected though.

Is there anyway I can reach you instantly through AIM, MSN, SKYPE, VENT?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Bdzer103 said:


> Is there anyway I can reach you instantly through AIM, MSN, SKYPE, VENT?


If I'm online, you can reach me by PM


----------



## helpramachandra (Jan 26, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> if i'm online, you can reach me by pm


 my computor shows fatal error during istillation and i am not able to retrivesystem 32


----------



## helpramachandra (Jan 26, 2011)

What to do


----------



## Bdzer103 (Jan 17, 2011)

I ran the Seagate HDD tools on my brand new Seagate HDD and it said it failed very important tests. Should I send it back to newegg for a replacement?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes.... RMA the HDD to NewEgg. It's bad.


----------



## Bdzer103 (Jan 17, 2011)

What does RMA mean?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Return to manufacturer/ retailer for replacement or refund.


----------

